# can i feed my 6 month old puppy lactose free milk?



## emoduck (Dec 8, 2009)

mixed with her kibbles in the morning. is this all right?
the vet says she needs fattening up. she is 6 months old and weighs 40 pounds. a gsd owner told me to give her milk because her bones are quite brittle.
i read that we shouldnt give our dogs extra calcium if they are on a puppy food diet. does it apply to underweight dogs too? im not sure if my dog is really underweight though. she looks healthy to me. maybe she just has a smaller build.
so can anyone give me advice here?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Why would you want to do that?
Give her some eggs.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'd question how the other owner knows her bones are brittle. That's something to ask your vet.

40lbs doesn't sound under weight for a 6 month old female, especially if she's not a supersized american line dog. My working line male was about 45lbs at that age and he has huge thick bones. 

If you can see a few ribs, that's good. If you can feel her spine but not see it, that's good too.

Is she a good eater? What does she eat? My female never cared much for food until she was maybe 5. Too busy I guess. She was always skinny, except for a brief period when I fed her food loaded with corn filler. Live learn, she's back on better food.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I used plain yogurt with rescues that were underweight, of course I'm not a dog dietician, but it helped me put weight on the underweight dogs. But before you do this, can you post a picture? Puppies can look very thin and lanky as they go through growth spurts, I think it would help to be able to see what the vet considers thin.


----------



## emoduck (Dec 8, 2009)

the vet says she is underweight according to her weight on the weighing machine
i just got her for a week do i dont know what was her diet like before.
but i feed her 3 1/2 to 4 cups of large breed puppy kibble a day mixed with fish oil for her coat ,some carrot shreds and an egg. 
i give her lactose free milk mixed with her kibble every other day.
i just switched her to olive oil because i ran out of fish oil and she hated it. she doesnt finish her food, so i am going to switch her back to fish oil.

btw this is her. i cant get a full body shot because i am using my webcam.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

How come she is breeding puppies with brittle bones??


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Well now you just deleted that part where you said that


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

from the picture she looks ok feeding lactose free milk is just like giving her milk flavored water ,if she is on puppy food for lrg breed dogs that should be enough ,like the other poster said yogart,or vitamins " nupro is what i give my male german blood line puppy he is 96lbs and 1 yrs old a female will be smaller so 40 at 6months is fine ,,they do go through funny looking stages while growing and right now she is in the middle of a growth spurt and the biggest one she"ll have ...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

She's beautiful. Very pretty expressive face. I don't think she's too thin, she's got some shoulder meat on her but you can't see her ribs from that angle. I agree about the gangly growing stages. You might look at her next week and wonder how she's gotten even thinner (becuase she's grown again).

Try the yogurt or some instant mashed potatoes. Maybe up the kibble.


----------



## emoduck (Dec 8, 2009)

oops sorry about that part about my aunt. she doesnt breed puppies. she buys new dogs when the old ones die. she always keep two dogs at one time.
she just have this thinking that feeding dogs milk will give them stronger bones and a bigger bone structure.
her dogs do not have brittle bones.
however they have an average lifespan of 8 years, which i believe is due to her feeding them table scraps.
she told me to feed my puppy milk because she thinks her bones are brittle.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

She's beautiful Emo.......she doesnt look thin, her face is full and looks defined and definately female as it should. There is some really good information on the health section on diets. I am a raw feeder with my girl, but fed kibble for years before discovering raw. The only problem with supplementing kibble is making sure you dont get the nutrients too far out of whack. Too much of a good thing can be bad. But yogurt is good, I also use something called "missing link". But again, I dont feed kibble, so it is a bit easier to add and subtract things in her diet according to her needs.


----------

